# Need help with wood rims and frame transfers



## 1953BelAir (Mar 2, 2009)

I just purchased this bicycle, It's an 1899 Sears King. I plan on bringing this back to life. Two items I need help with. The first one is the gold transfers on the frame. I am curios if anyone knows where I can obtain these or if someone can possible make them. Second, the front wood wheel is badly out of round. Is there a way I can straighten it or if someone has a nice set of similar rims, I would be interested in buying them. Any info about this bike would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan
evan2580@hotmail.com


----------

